# Blue Tongue Skink Heating/Lighting?



## chloeavolon (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello,

I am looking for some advice on the setup of a viv for a skink. There are so many things online that say different things so I thought it would be best to ask someone that successfully houses them.

My main concern is lighting/heat. 

If I used a mercury vapor lamp that emits UVA and UVB, as well as a 'Repti Glo' bulb (no heat) that emits UVA, would I still need to use a fluorescent tube or not?


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

chloeavolon said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for some advice on the setup of a viv for a skink. There are so many things online that say different things so I thought it would be best to ask someone that successfully houses them.
> 
> ...


Here's a link to the 'go to' caresheet for Bluies.

Detailed Blue Tongue Skink Caresheet - BlueTongueSkinks.NET

Personally i use a 75W Halogen Basking Bulb and a 6% UVB on the warm side of the vivarium. I also have a ceramic heater set for night time use when the spot light goes off.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

You are far better to use a stat controlled heat source and a linear HO T5 lamp and reflector for light and UV provision

MV or combi lamps are useful but for this type of species in their usual sized vivs they can be limiting in terms of biological supply and expensive to run

The choice of lamp comes down to the size of viv of course.

I guess you have a 4x2x2 which is the minimum required. If so I would use a D3+ 12% Lamp fitted to the roof and set into the hot side of the viv of 39watts. This is 34" long so will give it ample light and shade. the BTS will spend much of its time in the substrate, so there will be a distance between the lamp and the animal of around 18". At this distance an index of 3-3.50 is expected, perfect for basking in this species

A deep Bio-Active substrate will help with both mineral supply and enrichment and also helps to regulate light levels as IT has need.

Use natural stone under the heat source, a 75w Halogen heat spot and stat should be fine.

Enjoy!

John


----------

